# Laika wiper mechanism ...



## krisply (Oct 12, 2010)

hello folks,

I have a Laika ecovip 400i LHD on an iveco daily chassis.
when I bought it a few years ago the wiper mechanism was bust
on the passenger side - a broken linkage bar. 
it was OK though - the seller included a brand new iveco daily spare.
trouble is, and the *&!$% must have known this to be the case, the wiper mechanism had nothing to do with Iveco! 

now I have got round to tracking the real manufacturer down
(Italtergi srl of Italy), it transpires they threw out all their 'obsolete' models last year!

sooooo........

is anyone out there breaking a Laika?!

thanks,
kris


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Check with a Fiat dealer as they could be the same design, different maker. The 2 vehicles have used common parts.


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

if you can see any numbers on the offending part send me a pm with them on and I'll see if I can decipher them on Tec-doc

(how has it taken a couple of years to get around to it? )


----------



## krisply (Oct 12, 2010)

Italtergi's p/n is C51.001462 - but it includes the motor.

wipers seems to be their business.

the beast is down in spain. living in it while rennovating a house,
so it never gets moved. but the house is coming along and perhaps soon ....


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You need to go to the Iveco dealer for anything to do with the body or chassis, Laika only did the part you live in and would not normally have parts for the base vehicle, except perhaps some of the parts fixed to the cab of an A class, but even then I think it would be from a different vehicle rather than a specially made part.

Your best contact is [email protected] her name is Angela
also service @laika.it

Southdowns is the only Laika dealer I know, but Google for spain.
[email protected]

The details of the base vehicle could probably help more, such as the age and any other details.

Finding a new complete wiper motor shouldn't be too difficult, a picture of the one fitted might help too.

A picture of the broken part, the joints at each end and accurate dimensions as some are available as a repair kit.

Kev.


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

krisply said:


> Italtergi's p/n is C51.001462 - but it includes the motor.
> 
> wipers seems to be their business.
> 
> ...


no that number won't crossover to anything. We have an Iveco dealer across the road from work, can you let me have some more details off the Iveco plate, chassis number etc. and I'll see what they can come up with


----------



## krisply (Oct 12, 2010)

it has nothing to do with Iveco unfortunately.
it's made by Italtergi FOR this Laika model.

here's a pciture:

[/img]http://www.photobox.co.uk/my/photo/full?photo_id=3503886684


----------



## krisply (Oct 12, 2010)

[url]http://img3017.photobox.co.uk...1bafd5afbe446cd01d48e3a0a513dcf0630e99e6c.jpg
[/URL]


----------



## krisply (Oct 12, 2010)

how should a picture be posted?!


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

Which bit is broken?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

easiest way is when you post there is a box below where you trype, 

Add an attachmen, just below and slightly left it says choose file so if it's on your PC, just browse to there click it and the rest is a bunch of OKs.

That looks like new, get that one.   

Kev.


----------



## krisply (Oct 12, 2010)

the shorter of the two linkage bars is missing except the jointing piece
connecting with the centre spigot which looks to have been welded at some point., which just presses onto the spigot.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I must be missing something as that's almost identical to my Laikas wiper drive arms, but that looks like the complete system on mine.

We need pictures of the whole lot if we're to help you properly, including any broken parts.

Italtergi will not have tooled up just to make this one part, it will probably be on a few other A class vans of the same year.

The wiper arm spindles will be a the same as most others as will the rest of it in the photo, the only difference will be the length of the long steel bit between the spindles, and possibly the actuating arm that goes on the motor, a decent mechanic could probably sort in a couple hours out of his scrap pile.

Kev.


----------



## krisply (Oct 12, 2010)

I have found some more photos!


[url]http://www.photobox.co.uk/album/26060527
[/url]

the remaining linkage bar has been welded too.
one reason I haven't contemplated bodging it up is not knowing
the length - getting it wrong would lead to stress in the mechanism
and it would eventually break again.
also the small drive bar on the central spigot is toothed and I suspect if that is set at the wrong angle, stresses would also result.

[/url]


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

Looks to me like the motor is not the original one that is why there are 3 extra holes and the welding. As for the linkage it shouldn't be too difficult to measure the length. You have the other side to compare and set in the resting position then set the other wiper in resting position and measure. Then off to a scrap yard to find the joints you need then cut and make appropriate length.


----------

